# Britax Frontier or Graco Nautilus....What do you have?



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

We have a baby coming in October and I was going to buy a britax parkway booster for our 4 year old dd who will be right at 40" and 40 pounds. We'll be moving the newborn into her old carseat (a britax marathon that will be less than 2 years old.)

Can anyone tell me what they think/ thought of using the parkway with a child who is 40"/40#? I heard that since it didn't belt into the car it slipped around a lot.

Now after reading some of the comments here I'm thinking we should get the britax frontier or graco nautilus since it has the 5 point. These are obviously more money and I'd love to get them cheaper but money isn't really going to be an issue when it comes to buying a carseat.

I like the look of the britax better but for $100+ I could get over that. I also wanted my daughter to be able to unbuckle herself to get out of the car as she will be sitting in the third row and that would be a great plus. I've never taught her how to unbuckle herself though so I guess I could just teach her to do that.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I have played with both and I have a Nautilus in the mail. I actually sold her Regent to buy the Nauti







. I like the Frontier a little better than the Nautilus too but not enough to spend $100 I don't have on it. The top harness height is the big issue for me, and they are equal. Both LATCH as boosters, which is another big plus. The huge difference is that the Frontier makes an insanely tall booster. I beleive it's the tallest on the market. I hate the Graco buckles, but I do think they would be easier to unbuckle.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

We have the Frontier. I didn't really consider the Nautilus, TBH.

We got a Marathon for DS1 when he was born (at the time, we didn't have the info that newborns don't really fit convertibles). I'd heard great things about Britax, so that's what we went with. When they did the harness adjuster recall that our seat was part of, I was SO IMPRESSED that:

1) They did the recall based on internal testing, without ever having had an in-the-field complaint or failure.

2) If your seat was registered, they automatically sent you the part you needed without you doing *anything*.

3) If you weren't registered, you could sign up to get sent a part via phone, mail, or internet.

4) The part came really fast after you signed up.

5) The instructions for replacing the harness adjuster were super, super clear, with awesome *photographs* for each step.

Seriously, I know why Britax seats cost so much more; it wasn't cheap to do that... but they didn't think it was worth the gamble that some kid might be hurt or killed by a faulty adjuster strap. That's who I want strapping in my babies!

The seats are also comfy and very easy to install, which are important factors as well.

I don't know anything bad about Graco or their seats. I'm sure they're fine. But a Britax is worth $100 more to me any day of the week, because of how they do business.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

the Frontier. hands down (IMHO) but thats just b/c i have decided to stick with Britax from now on. Ive tried other seats and I just find so many things irk me about non Britax seats (but thats probably just me). As the PP stated, Britax's policies are impt. to me. I also had an issue w/ a car seat cover and Britax immediately sent me another one, w/o requesting teh one i had back (not defective...it just bled and i called and complained).

you are due in October so just wait until the Britax sale in September and buy the Frontier on sale.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I wouldn't put a child that young and small (at the bare minimum on every front) into a booster, you're right to want a 5-pt.
I'd go with the Frontier because you're having another, and the Frontier has a 9-yr. expiration which makes it more cost effective for you. If this was your only or youngest child, I'd get the Nautilus.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No to the booster. No way. Too young. Too small. Too big of a difference in safety.

I haven't seen the nautilus in person yet... but it does seem very similar to the frontier in features.

I think I'd be comfortable with either. But I still want to compare them side by side.

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I personally don't feel that the frontier is worth the extra $$$. With the price I found the nautilus at lately, it's nearly $150 more for the frontier. It'd be worth it if it had higher harness slots, but since they are the same what's the point?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I personally don't feel that the frontier is worth the extra $$$. With the price I found the nautilus at lately, it's nearly $150 more for the frontier. It'd be worth it if it had higher harness slots, but since they are the same what's the point?

Well, like what some of the other posters said, britax has awesome customer service. I also like that they have so many parts available through their website. If anything breaks it seems really easy to get a new one rather than having to buy a whole new seat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I personally don't feel that the frontier is worth the extra $$$. With the price I found the nautilus at lately, it's nearly $150 more for the frontier. It'd be worth it if it had higher harness slots, but since they are the same what's the point?

My thoughts exactly! I would prefer a Frontier due to aesthetic reasons (we wanted pink) but it's not that important. We aren't planning on this being her last seat anyway (we just want it to last a year or two until she fits better into the Regent).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Well, like what some of the other posters said, britax has awesome customer service. I also like that they have so many parts available through their website. If anything breaks it seems really easy to get a new one rather than having to buy a whole new seat.

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Britax, but to me the "perks" of customer service (which I've never had to use with my MA) and such still don't justify the cost. And I can get replacement parts from Graco too, you just have to call. If the frontier had a clear worthwhile advantage to me, I'd get it. But it just doesn't. So we went with the nautilus. I really wish they'd make the frontier with the harness height of the regent, then I'd buy it!


----------



## Ginny-mommy (Apr 25, 2007)

We just bought a Nautilus for 4 yo dd. She was not so thrilled about the gray color at first, but she really likes the seat now. Also, the cup holder is pretty cool.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Don't get me wrong, I LOVE Britax, but to me the "perks" of customer service (which I've never had to use with my MA) and such still don't justify the cost. And I can get replacement parts from Graco too, you just have to call. If the frontier had a clear worthwhile advantage to me, I'd get it. But it just doesn't. So we went with the nautilus. I really wish they'd make the frontier with the harness height of the regent, then I'd buy it!

I wish the Frontier's harness height was greater too, but our kids seem to be pretty average height, so I don't think it's going to be an issue for us. If it was, I'd probably choose a different seat (though it would probably be a Regent).

To me, the conscientiousness that Britax has displayed is easily worth $150 (over nine years... and we'll almost certainly use the seat for its entire lifespan due to the ages of our kids) to me. Graco hasn't been negligent like some companies, but I also haven't seen them knocking themselves out to make sure that their seats are as safe as feasible like Britax does.

I've never had to use Britax customer service either, but then again, not having to use them implies something about the quality of the products too... I've always found the information I needed in the manual or on the website, and everything's always worked the way it's supposed to. (I wouldn't normally lump recalls into "customer service" but maybe that's how Britax categorizes them?)


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

The 9 yr. life of the Frontier definitely makes me lean towards the britax. What is it for the Nautilus....does anyone know?

And what about britax's other carseats. How did you guys find out the 9 yr. life-span. We have a decathlon...is it the typical 6 yrs. like most carseats?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
The 9 yr. life of the Frontier definitely makes me lean towards the britax. What is it for the Nautilus....does anyone know?

And what about britax's other carseats. How did you guys find out the 9 yr. life-span. We have a decathlon...is it the typical 6 yrs. like most carseats?

Only the backless booster is good for 9 years. The Nautilus is the same.

The DC is only good for 6 yrs


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, I wonder what makes the difference. Are they using different plastic or something?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Hmm, I wonder what makes the difference. Are they using different plastic or something?

No, it's because a backless booster doesn't actually do anything to contain the child.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, I'm confused.

If I buy a frontier or nautilus I would be strapping it into my car, possibly even using a LATCH system and then I would be putting my child into a 5 pt. harness. But the carseat isn't actually containing the child?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Okay, I'm confused.

If I buy a frontier or nautilus I would be strapping it into my car, possibly even using a LATCH system and then I would be putting my child into a 5 pt. harness. But the carseat isn't actually containing the child?

What? I said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
No, it's because a backless booster doesn't actually do anything to contain the child.

As opposed to a 5 pt harness, which DOES contain the child. With a harnessed seat, the seatbelt holds the car seat and the carseat harness contains the child. With a backless booster, the booster just serves to lift the child up while the seatbelt contains the child.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, I missed the backless part. But I was under the impression that the frontier is not backless but can be converted to a backless. But as a whole, the life of the frontier is 9 yrs. or is only the bottom portion good for 9 yrs?

I'm wondering b/c I was wanting to use it for my other child(ren) as needed but if the the seat as a whole is only good for 6 yrs. then that is kind of silly.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Okay, I missed the backless part. But I was under the impression that the frontier is not backless but can be converted to a backless. But as a whole, the life of the frontier is 9 yrs. or is only the bottom portion good for 9 yrs?

I'm wondering b/c I was wanting to use it for my other child(ren) as needed but if the the seat as a whole is only good for 6 yrs. then that is kind of silly.

Sounds like only the bottom is good for 9yrs.

-Angela


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

We went with the Regent because it has the highest slots and will keep dd in a 5 point harness the longest. Have you already ruled the Regent out for some reason?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I really wanted the cupholders b/c dd will be sitting in the center seat and won't have anywhere to keep her stuff and she will be out of my reach.

The 9 yr. thing isn't that big of a deal I guess, I think all of our children would still beable to use it b/c I could keep the very youngest in the decathlon until he/she is 65 pounds which at that point they could go into the bottom portion of the frontier which would still be less than 9 yr. of time.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
The 9 yr. thing isn't that big of a deal I guess, I think all of our children would still beable to use it b/c I could keep the very youngest in the decathlon until he/she is 65 pounds which at that point they could go into the bottom portion of the frontier which would still be less than 9 yr. of time.

Good plan, but keep in mind that very few children actually make it to 65 lbs in the Britax convertibles


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Okay, I missed the backless part. But I was under the impression that the frontier is not backless but can be converted to a backless. But as a whole, the life of the frontier is 9 yrs. or is only the bottom portion good for 9 yrs?

I'm wondering b/c I was wanting to use it for my other child(ren) as needed but if the the seat as a whole is only good for 6 yrs. then that is kind of silly.

Lol, I figured you had just missed that







Yes, the Frontier can be converted to a backless booster. Same thing with the Nautilus. So yes, after 6 years you have to stop using the seat in harnessed mode OR in high-back booster mode. You have to toss those parts but can use the bottom for an additional 3 years.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Lol, I figured you had just missed that







Yes, the Frontier can be converted to a backless booster. Same thing with the Nautilus. So yes, after 6 years you have to stop using the seat in harnessed mode OR in high-back booster mode. You have to toss those parts but can use the bottom for an additional 3 years.

I think you're thinking of another seat besides the Frontier. For one thing, it does NOT convert to a backless booster, only a high-backed booster. For another thing, this is what the manual says about expiration:

Quote:

To prevent injury due to deterioration or hidden damage, discontinue use of this child seat that is older than nine years or has been in a moderate or severe crash. See date of manufacture and expiration date located on child seat shell.
Notice that it says nothing about different parts expiring at different times (which is a relief to me, since I bought it in large part because of the longer lifespan).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
I think you're thinking of another seat besides the Frontier. For one thing, it does NOT convert to a backless booster, only a high-backed booster. For another thing, this is what the manual says about expiration:

Notice that it says nothing about different parts expiring at different times (which is a relief to me, since I bought it in large part because of the longer lifespan).

You're right, I just looked it up. Don't mind me, everyone


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
You're right, I just looked it up. Don't mind me, everyone









Awww... most of the time, minding you (on matters of car seats) is a very good idea! I seriously thought I must have missed something MAJOR.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Awww... most of the time, minding you (on matters of car seats) is a very good idea! I seriously thought I must have missed something MAJOR.

Lol, in my defense, it was a looooong, inlaw-filled weekend


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Isn't the major difference that the Nautilus harnesses to 65lbs and the Frontier to 80lbs (same as the Regent, highest available)?

So, what would someone recommend to me? I want to use my radian65 RF for DD (4.5mo) and then get either the Frontier or the Nautilus for my DS, as his last car seat/booster. He is heavy, 39lbs at 24 mo. Last appt he was 95 % for height and weight, but I don't know how tall he is or his torso height.

DH objects to the price of the Britax and also to all of the "stuff" around their head. But it seems to me that both seats have bigger wings (or whatever you call them) than the Radian or even the Marathon. This is just part of the necessary design, I assume?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Isn't the major difference that the Nautilus harnesses to 65lbs and the Frontier to 80lbs (same as the Regent, highest available)?

The harness heights are about the same. They will get some kids to 65 pounds, but it would be a very VERY heavy and short-torsoed child who will still be able to use the seat past that. I would not consider the harness weight limit in determining which seat to purchase.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
DH objects to the price of the Britax and also to all of the "stuff" around their head. But it seems to me that both seats have bigger wings (or whatever you call them) than the Radian or even the Marathon. This is just part of the necessary design, I assume?

I hear your DH on the price, but the "stuff around their head" is pretty important.







It's SIP (side impact protection), made up of energy-absorbing EPS foam.







Part of the reason they look like that is because they both turn into boosters, and you need head wings like that on boosters.

I answered in your other thread as well, but I would go with the Regent if I were you.


----------

